# My 11 yr old son is now an official steelheader!!!



## Fishonator (Nov 5, 2012)

My 11 yr old son finally got his first steelhead. Weve been tryin for weeks, every saturday mornin. Been slow, but saturday 11-24 was pretty good. Saw a few caught, a few lost. And we went 1-4, but I was so happy the 1 we got, was my sons first landed steelhead. About 7lbs. He reeled it in like a pro. He is now an official steelheader!!! Im a proud dad.


----------



## Fishonator (Nov 5, 2012)

[/IMG] 
Maybe 4.5? Hot n tots are hot. Anything flashy. Fish are full of shad. Remember, mat the hatch.


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats to you and your son. I think you just made him a fisherman for life. Can't wait to make memories on the water and field with my daughter. Keep up the great work!


----------



## FirstDay (Nov 6, 2012)

congrats! i think your son there just out fished a few of my buddies already. :lol:


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Congrats!!! What a fine fish and you can tell by the smile he is hooked for life! That was a fight he won't soon forget!!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nice!!!

Hard to top that!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Now he can catch em and you can clean em


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Yes!! Love it! Congraulations


----------



## Fishonator (Nov 5, 2012)

The boy filleted it also. With a bit of help. Hes used to filleting smaller fish. But he did well.


----------



## FISHDOCTOR (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice !! Glad your son got a really nice fish. I have been down there about 5 times now and nothing. Maybe i will have to get a few tips from him. Congrats


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Awesome picture. Congrats dad. 

I cant wait until my boy is old enough to land one.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nothing like watching a kid fight a steelhead! 

Got my nephew his first this fall, he loved it! I only get to take him a few times a year so I try to make each one count!


----------



## mencelewski (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice fish congrats! Where were u fishing


----------



## Fishonator (Nov 5, 2012)

we were at s huron river drive and 75 bridge.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Awesome job on a great looking fish !!!!


----------

